# What happens doing a therapy session?



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

How does it usually go? I wen to two sessions and I feel that the sessions aren't well organized. I have never been to any other therapist so I have no point of comparsion.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I go to my universities free therapy stuff so mine might not be the best, but usually I just sit down and she asks me how things are going. She usually asks me the basic questions like how my medication is working out for me, do I feel like I'm improving, has life been any easier, etc. I'm lame and I usually plan out things that I want to talk about before I go. It can be embarrassing, but you need to remember that they are there to help you and the only way they can is if you're open to talking with them. It's okay to be nervous though, I certainly am, but try and push yourself to tell them things if you're feeling afraid to. 

Usually when I tell my psychologist something going on, like being extremely anxious walking to class, she'll tell me some techniques that can help. My psychologist has gotten to know me after a while so she'll often already have tips prepared when I get there that she thinks I should try out. My sessions usually only go on for as long as I feel like talking or she has stuff to answer with. Sometimes I'll be there for an hour or sometimes it'll only be 30 minutes.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

david90 said:


> How does it usually go? I wen to two sessions and I feel that the sessions aren't well organized. I have never been to any other therapist so I have no point of comparsion.


depends what typ of theapist you see. ive been to ones in the past were they just talk to you about your problem. its pretty [email protected] useless if you ask me.

years later i had nlp/hypnosis sessions were the therapist just directly did things to cure my probelm instead of talking about it, i found this appraoch very usefull


----------

